# February 2009 - Doggie Picture of the Month!



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

In a tight race, the winner this month is cmichele with 23 votes. Her now famous puppy/baby picture was really something special. cmichele was followed closely by RoxyNoodle with 18 total votes. 

All of the photos this month were fatastic. I like the idea of human/doggie photos. Hopefully, we'll get another holiday, so we can do it again.

To those who's photos were disqualified, work on those post counts! The next contest starts March first!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

congratulations.It's a wonderful picture.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This photo is so very cute! Congrats!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Cute pic


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So so cute!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great picture! Congratulations!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Yaaay! I love this pic; so glad it won!


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations. this picture is great. Love the photos of babies and Goldens. This one is just adorable.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just a suggestion, maybe for May a Mother's Day theme--human mom w/ 4-legged baby, for June a Father's Day theme--human dad w/ 4 legged baby?


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations.
Well deserved.
Such a heart melter.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I knew this one would win, it's just too cute. Congrats!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Love it, thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A very cute picture, congratulations.


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

congrats the picture is priceless...


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

well done, had a feeling this would clinch it.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Adorable! Wonder what they were lookin g for?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations..this is such a sweet picture.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> Just a suggestion, maybe for May a Mother's Day theme--human mom w/ 4-legged baby, for June a Father's Day theme--human dad w/ 4 legged baby?


That's a GReat idea!!!!!! I'm already thinking of what I can photograph to enter!!!

I, too, LOVED this photo! - But I loved the RoxyNoodle photo too!


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats!! =D
Loved the photo, definitely deserved the win.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

How could it not win. It's a winning situation to have a baby and a golden. My favorites were all the ones with children included. Well done by all!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats! i think it's a great photo.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mandy's Dad said:


> That's a GReat idea!!!!!! I'm already thinking of what I can photograph to enter!!!
> 
> I, too, LOVED this photo! - But I loved the RoxyNoodle photo too!


I agree with both of you. I think we may have originally eliminated humans, because we were aiming to do a calender. But, since we are not concerned with that anymore, I can see a lot of opportunities to include people this year.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats! Everytime I see this picture it makes me smile


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness! That is the sweetest thing I have ever seen! =)


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

That is just the most precious photo! Congratulations!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

They are both so cute, what fun they must have exploring the world together!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Adorable picture! Looks like those two will have a lot of fun exploring the world together.


----------

